# iPhone in toronto with FIDO



## boatequila (Dec 3, 2007)

I just wanted to post I am usiing my unlocked iPhone in Toronto, Canada with a GSM provider FIDO .. <smile> using ' pay as you go ' a $20.00 card. 

Love it because the full wi-fi is enabled and working ... I have used the phone to make phone calls ...

weather updates with wi-fi, maps updates with wi-fi, and the RSS feeds updates... with the safari browser and of course the full iPod experence.

Anyone else??? 
any other suggestions ???
any suggested apps???

iMike


----------

